# central ohio saugeye spawn



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok i know that they dont reproduce (mainly) but still try to do there thing in the spring, and i know they all dont spawn at the same time. But with this super quick warm up we have had i was wanting to get some opinions on whats going to trigger these fish, and what usually is the right water temp? And is that surface temp or temp down in the water column? My thinking now at this point is that the fish are ready to drop and the water temp should be very close to right if not already. Will a full moon trigger it? If water temps were to dip back down again will they wait until water warms up or go ahead an drop when the moon? triggers them? LOL or will it just depend on something else?an i know they wont all drop at the same time but in the little experiecne i have had there does always seam to be a peak when most fish are spawning.This has been all thats on my mind lol. Ive fished for fall saugeyes for a while but not spring just a yr and part of the spring before?
I here reports at mosquito saying there seeing walleye roll, Are they rolling or eating? I would think the water was still a little cooler up there or do walleye start before saugeye. LOL so many questions my head is spinning these fish are crazy addictive, I just cant get enough of them!!!!!:hypnotized::beat-up::bulgy-eyes:

Thanks for anyone who wants to respond lol an i completly understand if you cant get to all of my questions, lol an trust me i have moree just was tired of typing an gotta put my daughter to bed

Oh an does amount of sunlight in a day make a difference, I know that plays a big role in other parts of mother nature


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

once the water is in the low 40s they start to get in their spawning areas, usually get the big girls full of eggs at that time, then alot of males that hang around for a week or two usually. BUT this is not a usual year and the water shot up so fast that Im guessing that they are DONE DONE DONE in the shallow lakes like buckeye and Indian. In the deeper lakes the next full moon will probably finish out the rest who might have lagged behind the others. 

As long as their eggs have fully developed they will drop at the right water temp. I think this warm water is plaing tricks on some fish though. The water in my dads pond is very very warm yet the crappie arent spawning yet. Only thing I can figure is that their eggs arent developed enough yet. Just cleaned two females with eggs from the pond so thats all I can figure. Its crazy, the pond bass are already seeking out nest sites and the crappie still have eggs. Throw everything you know out the window this spring!!!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I have heard that the length of sunlight matters more then water temp (although I'm sure it helps) in triggering spawn in walleye and saugeye.


----------



## 19' Jetcraft (Nov 7, 2011)

When do saugeyes quit their bite? We're still catching some nice ones at the mouth of Darby and mouth of deer creek. 


Vegetarian.......Native American term for "bad hunter"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> once the water is in the low 40s they start to get in their spawning areas, usually get the big girls full of eggs at that time, then alot of males that hang around for a week or two usually. BUT this is not a usual year and the water shot up so fast that Im guessing that they are DONE DONE DONE in the shallow lakes like buckeye and Indian. In the deeper lakes the next full moon will probably finish out the rest who might have lagged behind the others.
> 
> As long as their eggs have fully developed they will drop at the right water temp. I think this warm water is plaing tricks on some fish though. The water in my dads pond is very very warm yet the crappie arent spawning yet. Only thing I can figure is that their eggs arent developed enough yet. Just cleaned two females with eggs from the pond so thats all I can figure. Its crazy, the pond bass are already seeking out nest sites and the crappie still have eggs. Throw everything you know out the window this spring!!!


LOL i agree throw everything out the window this spring! Will be a good one for the fishing log though! lots to learn from.
You say you beleive them to be done in the shallower lakes and i dont think they major spawn has happened yet. I have only seen one male milking the last month and not the usual fish rolling all over the place seen that takes place when there spawning. Also derek hit a fish he beleives to be a female that he lost at the bank that was very fat still. 

Now with the water level being low at buckeye this winter an the temps shooting up maybe the did spawn but just not in the usual areas cause the water just wasnt there? 
CONFUSING,CONFUSING
I know the crappie out here arent spawning yet still getting alot of females with plenty of eggs. Hopeing to catch enough males and females this weekend to find out were these eyes are at in the process? 
I also know that walleyes will absorb there eggs if they feel thing never get right to droop them. Will saugeyes do this also??


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

19' Jetcraft said:


> When do saugeyes quit their bite? We're still catching some nice ones at the mouth of Darby and mouth of deer creek.
> 
> 
> Vegetarian.......Native American term for "bad hunter"


 Should be good until june if not longer as long as we dont go straight from winter to summer. Any size to the ones ur getting? Any eggs?


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

SO im new to this saugeye stuff and not a native of Ohio..So you are saying the Saugeye dont reproduce? I ask because I caught a 22" female the other day at Buckeye and she was full of eggs..would you mind enlightening me on your statement? (Hope that doesnt sound like a smarta$$ comment, B/c I dont mean it that way, i just do not know much about Saugeye and where baby Saugeye come from apparently..LOL)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

11B in ohio said:


> SO im new to this saugeye stuff and not a native of Ohio..So you are saying the Saugeye dont reproduce? I ask because I caught a 22" female the other day at Buckeye and she was full of eggs..would you mind enlightening me on your statement? (Hope that doesnt sound like a smarta$$ comment, B/c I dont mean it that way, i just do not know much about Saugeye and where baby Saugeye come from apparently..LOL)


They go through the cycles just sterile. Kinda like when a guy gets snipped. You can still do ur dead just nothing happens.

when was that 22'' inch girly caught? I didnt think they had spawned yet, Next full moons gonna be crazy.. lol bass on beds crappie in the brush and saugeyes on the rock flats.. lol love will be in the air! 

Seriously though any other thoughts out there on my questions? Lots to learn from.
Troy? u read this yet?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

11B in ohio said:


> SO im new to this saugeye stuff and not a native of Ohio..So you are saying the Saugeye dont reproduce? I ask because I caught a 22" female the other day at Buckeye and she was full of eggs..would you mind enlightening me on your statement? (Hope that doesnt sound like a smarta$$ comment, B/c I dont mean it that way, i just do not know much about Saugeye and where baby Saugeye come from apparently..LOL)


Saugeye are supposed to be a sterile hybrid. Sperm is collected from male sauger from the Ohio river and eggs are collected from female walleye mostly from mosquito lake in NE Ohio. As a rule for any hybrid, the cross produces a faster growing sportfish that adapts well to lakes and rivers equally. 
There is some evidence which suggests they may out-cross to native sauger and walleye populations which is not desirable. However, they are not able to reproduce among themselves.
You will not harm their populations by harvesting the females. Others do more harm to their populations by not purchasing a fishing license which pays for the breeding, rearing, and stocking of these fish!


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They go through the cycles just sterile. Kinda like when a guy gets snipped. You can still do ur dead just nothing happens.
> 
> when was that 22'' inch girly caught? I didnt think they had spawned yet, Next full moons gonna be crazy.. lol bass on beds crappie in the brush and saugeyes on the rock flats.. lol love will be in the air!
> 
> ...


I caught her last wednesday, right before the rain came in that turned Buckeye into chocolate milk. I guess the most obvious question would be do they stock the lake each year with Saugeye, and how long does it take them to reach 15".


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeas they stock them anually. And they grow very fast. Not for sure exacly. if you search the forums i know there is a age chart link on here somewere. Maybe the walleye/saugeye specific forums


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

as far as I know the next full moon will not be until april 10. I really dont think that the eyes will wait for another 20 or so days to drop their eggs. could be wrong though. Now the crappie and the bass will probably go nuts. I saw a male largemouth making a nest today in my dads pond. First nest ive seen. Still dont think the eggs of either bass or crappie are even close to being ready though. 

Here is another indicator. I hear the walleye in erie are already on the shallow reef bite doing their spawining thing. That is almost a month ahead of when they normally do it. So then the length of day thing dosent get much support if they are already getting ready to spawn. But it could simply be that the fish are in their spawning areas but just not gonna do the deed until the normal time. If that true the next month of fishing everywhere should be amazing.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

To answer a couple questions from original poster. Since walleye spawn appears to be linked the length of day, it would make sense that saugeye have the same triggers. Regarding current status of saugeye spawn, based on the fat female caught this evening on GMR, I would venture to say they have have not dropped their eggs yet on upper GMR.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

caught a 20" last night that still had eggs in it..at buckeye


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! Keep it comeing. Joshy i agree, i dont think they can wait 20 more days if thats when the next full moon is. Last yr it was around beginning to mid april when all the fish were going at it hard for about two wks staight with a few before and a few after. 
anxious to see how long we get these fish(saugeyes) with eggs still in them.
SConner, thanks for the input! And btw super nice fish you got!
Heard today that guys are getting fish out of buckeye same way and places they get them in june. Hopefully they still move in to spawn!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I was wrong next full moon is april 5. So its 15 days away.


----------



## richard78 (Mar 28, 2011)

Josh you and troy of all people should know the 5th is full moon. Thats big night to fish and other events.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Richard LOL how did i get in this? But since you mentioned it yes i knew full moon was then very important night to me. But i will not be fishing then i like to fish 3 nights before and 3 nights after. Full moons scare me!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Also agree that temp as well as lenght of day along with moon all are the keys. But with that said buddy got two this morning at a central ohio lake with eggs just dropped and 2 more that were not close,also couple males spewing couple not. So i would say some are being trigger now by tempatures and others not. Might have to do with mix of walleye and sauger in them as to which tendency each fish favors.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL so i what i have gathered here is they will spawn when they want to spawn, And there aint nuttin i can do about it
Gonna get out friday night and see whats going on(if they let me).
Thanks everyone for replying


----------

